

Apple Mapsgate - a Perfect Example of an MVP - avb
http://dicebag.com/blog/2012/09/29/apple-mapsgate/

======
arkitaip
There's nothing remotely MVP about Apple Maps. If it was an MVP, it would at
least get the basics right - that would be the MINIMUM aspect of MVP - instead
of shipping a clearly subpar software that tarnishes the Apple brand. Also,
I'm pretty sure that Apple doesn't do MVPs at all; their design philosophy
differs too much and they can actually afford messing up royally considering
the size of their war chest.

~~~
avb
"As time progressed, we wanted to provide our customers with even better Maps
including features such as turn-by-turn directions, voice integration, Flyover
and vector-based maps."

There's the MVP for Apple Maps. Doesn't mean it's the must useful for
everyone, but it's the feature-set that Apple set it's sights on with the new
Maps app.

I do think it was stupid to punt on business listings and use Yelp, but I
haven't heard of any better options.

~~~
taligent
Actually the Yelp move is very, very smart but a little premature.

Yelp is building relationships around the world with the key "business
listings" companies in each country. For example in Australia they have a
relationship with Yellow Pages. The problem is that Yelp isn't in every
country but they will be now that they are flush with cash.

So Apple can leverage the work they are doing rather than duplicate efforts.

